# Vestiaire



## Giomik

Ciao a tutti! 
di solito bazzico il forum per l'inglese, quindi oggi vi risparmierò il mio francese.... 
avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per favore!
sto traducendo una sentenza di divorzio, e tra i dati di un avvocato, alla fine trovo " Vestiaire D 1405" ... credo di aver guardato un po' dappertutto, ma senza risultati, o meglio, non quelli che vorrei. Mi dà l'idea che sia un numero identificativo... della toga per esempio? 
Ho dei contatti in Francia, ma non con avvocati e questa cosa è piuttosto specifica.....
Non solo... scusate se me ne approfitto...
nella sentenza si legge " Les époux entendent révoquer en tant que de besoin les avantages matrimoniaux qu'ils ont pu se consentir qui ne prennent effet qu'à la dissolution du régime matrimonial ainsi que les dispositions à cause de mort qu'ils ont pu se consentir par contrat de mariage ou pendant leur union,conformément aux dispositions de l'article 265 du Code Civil"
Tradurrei così " i coniugi intendono revocare ........ i vantaggi matrimoniali _che hanno potuto consentirsi_ ( forse sui quali si erano messi d'accordo?) e che entrano in vigore con l'annullamento del regime matrimoniale, così come le disposizioni in caso di decesso _che hanno potuto consentirsi_ tramite il contratto matrimoniale o durante la loro unione, conformemente alle disposizioni dell'articolo 265 del Codice Civile". 
Non ridete per favore!!! L'ho buttata giù ieri notte ma rileggendola stamattina, mi è tornato su il caffè... e poi ho avuto la piacevole sopresa di vedere il forum italiano francese.....
grazie a chi mi darà una mano!


----------



## zone noire

Bonjour,



Giomik said:


> " Les époux entendent révoquer en tant que de besoin les avantages matrimoniaux qu'ils ont pu se consentir qui ne prennent effet qu'à la dissolution du régime matrimonial ainsi que les dispositions à cause de mort qu'ils ont pu se consentir par contrat de mariage ou pendant leur union,conformément aux dispositions de l'article 265 du Code Civil"
> Tradurrei così " i coniugi intendono revocare in caso di bisogno i vantaggi matrimoniali _che hanno potuto consentirsi_ ( forse sui quali si erano messi d'accordo ?) e che entrano in vigore con l'annullamento del regime matrimoniale, così come le disposizioni in caso di decesso _che hanno _sottoscritto? tramite il contratto matrimoniale o durante la loro unione, conformemente alle disposizioni dell'articolo 265 del Codice Civile".


 
Pour ce qui est du mot "vestiaire" je pense qu'il s'agit en fait d'une case où le courrier professionnel de l'avocat est déposé, au tribunal auprès duquel il est inscrit.


----------



## Anaiss

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vestiaire
Potrebbe essere un armadietto, un guardaroba...(c'è anche un codice, D 1405)
Avvocati e giudici indossano toghe e accessori particolari durante i processi, probabilmente vengono lasciati lì. confused


----------



## Giomik

Ciao Zone noir, grazie per i suggerimenti. Mi rimane un dubbio sul fatto che i coniugi possano revocare i vantaggi matrimoniali.... se è un vantaggio che entra in vigore con l'annullamento del matrimonio... perchè chiamarlo matrimoniale??????E che vantaggio potrebbe essere quello che entra in vigore con l'annullamento??? il fatto che ti sei sbarazzata del coniuge????  comunque grazie a te e a Anaiss..... come tradurre Vestiaire però rimane ancora un'incognita.... grazie!


----------



## Anaiss

Non conosco tutto il contesto, e non so se da questa informazione ne dipendano necessariamente delle altre...
Ma praticamente ovunque salta fuori che si tratta di un _guardaroba_: mi sembra strano che si possa distaccare di molto, il significato.
Tra gli esempi c'è lo specifico "vestiaire du tribunal". http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/vestiaire
L'unico problema è capire se anche in Italia esiste un guardaroba/spogliatoio _ufficiale _con un nome specifico all'interno di un tribunale, ad uso di giudici e avvocati.
In mancanza, guardaroba mi sembra abbastanza comprensibile, no?


----------



## Ruminante

Giomik said:


> se è un vantaggio che entra in vigore con l'annullamento del matrimonio... perchè chiamarlo matrimoniale??????E che vantaggio potrebbe essere quello che entra in vigore con l'annullamento??? il fatto che ti sei sbarazzata del coniuge????  ....


Buongiorno Giomik
ma scusa, perchè non hai messo questa domanda in un thread separato?
In breve: sposandoti acquisti dei diritti sulla pensione del marito se quest'ultimo ti muore, sui suoi beni che erediteresti in quanto coniuge, su eventuali assicurazioni. Quindi sono vantaggi matrimoniali, che pero' avrebbero effetto solo all'annullamento del matrimonio, cioè ad es. se muore il marito e la donna rimane vedova, cioè se c'è scioglimento "forzato dal destino" del matrimonio che darebbe luogo a questi vantaggi. Promessa di vantaggi insomma, promessa che in questo caso viene annullata sul nascere, perchè stanno divorziando.


----------



## Giomik

Ciao di nuovo e di nuovo grazie per le informazioni.
Ruminante, chiedo scusa, ma non sono ancora molto pratica di come usare il forum e non ho pensato e creare un nuovo thread. 
grazie ancora per l'aiuto.


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao Giomik,
sono io che ti chiedo scusa per il tono alquanto acido con cui ti ho risposto! Troppi sbagli ho fatto io all'inizio e in seguito, ci sono delle regole e vanno segnalate si' ma gentilmente. Buon proseguimento e tanto piacere.


----------



## Giomik

Ruminante ciao!  Non scusarti... tra acidi ci s'intende... mai provato il "bifidus attivo" a digiuno? Capita non ti preoccupare. Buon fine domenica!


----------



## Nunou

" Les époux entendent révoquer en tant que de besoin les avantages matrimoniaux qu'ils ont pu se consentir qui ne prennent effet qu'à la dissolution du régime matrimonial ainsi que les dispositions à cause de mort qu'ils ont pu se consentir par contrat de mariage ou pendant leur union,conformément aux dispositions de l'article 265 du Code Civil"

Io la tradurrei semplicemente così:

"Conformemente alle disposizioni dell'articolo 265 del Codice Civile,  i coniugi intendono ed esigono revocare i vantaggi matrimoniali che si erano garantiti e avrebbero avuto effetto in caso di annullamento del regime matrimoniale, così come tutte le disposizioni prese per contratto matrimoniale o durante la loro unione in caso di decesso". 

Quanto a "Vestiaire D 1405", vista la presenza di un numero identificativo, andrei su  guardaroba o armadietto, forse meglio armadietto visto che è numerato.


----------



## Giomik

Grazie Nunou!


----------



## Nunou

Ma figurati Giomik...tieni però conto del fatto che ho tradotto da "comune mortale" e non so se le cose in campo giuridico si definiscono effettivamente così....


----------

